# T-DSL - Trennung nach Inaktivität

## kairo

hi,

bei mir wird nach ca. 15 min die I-Net-Verbindung gekappt.

Verwende T-DSL mit Kernel-PPPOE und habe den Zugang nach der gentoo.de-Anleitung

eingerichtet.

Hier meine /etc/ppp/peers/t-online:

#

# PPPoE options

#

# Plugin enables us to pipe the password to pppd, thus we don't have

# to put it into pap-secrets and chap-secrets. User is also passed

# on command line.

#

plugin "/usr/lib/pppd/2.4.1/pppoe.so"

eth0

# hostip, peerip (einfach mal abgreifen, gilt nur bis zur 1. Einwahl)

217.85.221.161:217.5.98.42

#lock

#sync

#local

#nocrtscts

noauth

#

#das ist von mir

noipdefault

#

#usepeerdns

mru 1492

mtu 1492

#mru 1490

#mtu 1490

# this is recommended

defaultroute

hide-password

nodetach

# Sollte groesser sein als der Timeout in /etc/pppoed.conf

# Keine Ahnung wo ich das her habe, bei gentoo gibts das nicht

# Stamm wahrscheinlich aus pppoed-Zeiten

#lcp-echo-interval 1000

lcp-echo-interval 600

lcp-echo-failure 3

# switch off all compressions (this is a must)

#noaccomp

nopcomp

# this is recommended

#novj

#novjccomp

#nobsdcomp

#nodeflate

#noccp

# Anschlusskennung, Teilnehmer, Mitbenutzersuffix

name   :Wink: 

#ktune

demand

ipcp-accept-local

ipcp-accept-remote

idle 0

#idle 36000

#idle 900

Habe schon an den IDLE-Zeiten rumgemacht ohne Erfolg

mfg

nico

----------

## ajordan

Hast Du mal in /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf geguckt, was da bei demand=??? steht?

Alex

----------

## kairo

Diese Datei habe ich nicht

/etc/ppp

[master@zac pts/0] ls

chap-secrets  

chat-default  

options  

pap-secrets  

peers  

resolv

----------

## ajordan

hmm, sieht bei mir so aus:

*snip*

spitfire root # ls -1 /etc/ppp/

chap-secrets

chap-secrets-bak

chat-default

firewall-masq

firewall-standalone

ioptions

options

options.ippp0

pap-secrets

pap-secrets-bak

peers

plugins

pppoe.conf

pppoe.conf-bak

pppoe-server-options

*snap*

welche version hastn installiert: rp-pppoe oder pppoed?

Alex

----------

## kairo

ich habe die kernel-version, also PPPOE, laufen

und die anleitung von gentoo.de benutzt:

ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/gentoo-deutsch/gentoo-pppoe-dsl.tar.bz2

----------

## moogli

Habe irgendwo mal gelesen, das in dem Skript (hier: /etc/ppp/peers/t-online)

das "demand" deaktiviert werden soll und stattdessen "persist" eingefügt werden soll, somit sollte die DSL-Verbindung aufrecht erhalten werden.

Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher das es so funktioniert. Kannst es ja mal ausprobieren, also:

/etc/ppp/peers/t-online:

...   

#demand

persist

...

Hatte auch mal die Anleitung von gentoo.de benutzt, kam aber auch nicht klar damit, der Rechner hat sich jedesmal bei wiedereinwahl aufgehangen (kernel panic?). Hatte keine großartige Lust zu suchen woran das liegt und bin auf den rp-pppoe umgestiegen. Seitdem funzt es einwandfrei.

Gruß

Moogli

----------

## bernd

 *moogli wrote:*   

> Habe irgendwo mal gelesen, das in dem Skript (hier: /etc/ppp/peers/t-online)
> 
> das "demand" deaktiviert werden soll und stattdessen "persist" eingefügt werden soll, somit sollte die DSL-Verbindung aufrecht erhalten werden.
> 
> Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher das es so funktioniert. Kannst es ja mal ausprobieren, also:
> ...

 

hattest du pppoe im Kernel aktiviert????

Gruss

Bernd

----------

## moogli

ich glaube ja, jetzt wo Du so fragst, klingt es plausibel, das es daran gelegen haben könnte.

Moogli

----------

## trapni

Also ich hatte mir damals einfach ein script geschrieben, das alle 5 minuten einen Ping ins Nirvana schickt, damit ist T-Online zufrieden, und dem User selber faellt das nicht auf, fast kein traffic.....

Probierts doch damit ;)

Cheers,

Christian Parpart.

----------

## kairo

also im kernel habe ich pppoe aktiviert, denke ich.

habe mich an den anleitungen von adsl4linux.de orientiert

----------

## rauar

Hi

die Telekom trennt nach 15min tcp/ip-idle... Deshalb duerfte die einzige Moeglichkeit nur sein, Traffic zu verursachen. Der Ping ins Nirvana, der schon mal hier erwaehnt wurde ist IMHO die beste und einzige Moeglichkeit, die ich kenne.

Gruss Alex

----------

## rauar

BTW: der Grund fuer die Zwangstrennung nach 15 min bei Inaktivitaet ist, dass die Telekom keine "Standleitung" anbieten will. Die IP Adresse wird zwar dynamisch vergeben, muesste man sich aber nicht alle 15 min (idle) bzw alle 24h (hart) wieder neu einwaehlen, haette man im Prinzip ne Standleitung mit "fester" IP Adresse und man waere von aussen bekannt und erreichtbar.

Moechte man dann irgendwelche Dienste anbieten wie WWW oder SMTP, moechte die Telekom, dass man einen ihrer Business Tarife nimmt.

Gruss Alex

----------

## dalu

mir eigentlich egal was die telekom will

dyndns ö.ä. licq immer laufen und keine verbindungstrennung , klar das man damit keine richtige domain reggen kann, aber das tuts doch auch. im notfall kann man ja seinen mailclient als 10 minuten emails abrufen lassen wer keinen messenger hat oder will.

----------

## blackwing

tip zum domains reggen:

man kann auch cnames setzen  :Razz: 

ich habe gut 10 kleinere domains auf dyndns-host via dsl laufen.

die dns einträge auf www, mail etc sind halt jeweils CNAMEs auf den dyndns.org  :Smile: 

dann noch den disconnect per cron auf ne zeit setzen, wo erfahrungsgemäß wenbig los ist (ca. 0400) und direkt nachdem einwählen dyndns updaten...und schon klappts auch mit dem nachbarn  :Smile: 

(und wenn man dann noch nen apache mit mod_gzip nutzt, dann fallen die 16kb/s upstream garnet groß auf... )

----------

